# *Urgent* - The HFNHL General Manager Code of Conduct



## Brock

While something like this already exists in the rulebook, I don't think it's common knowledge, nor is it something that has been generally enforced. That will change. We bring you the new, and improved, HFNHL General Manager Code of Conduct.

1. GM's will submit lines at a minimum of once per month.

2. GM's are required to have at least 25 players under contract (consisting of at least 3 goalies, 8 defenseman, and 14 forwards).

3. GM's must respond to emails diligently. While there is no set time limit to be enforced, let it be known that if a GM fails to reply to an email, they will be reported to the commissioner. 

4. GM's are encouraged to post on HF Boards (this doesn't have to be a thread start, but could be as simple as a reply to a current thread). 

5. GM's must submit free agent offers (or at least a notice stating that they will not be sending offers).

6. GM's must attend the Entry Draft (or at least submit a list).

7. GM's must submit prospect releases (or at least a notice stating that they will have none).


If GM's are found to be negligent in any of the above areas, the punishment could range from warning, to removal of duties. This is meant to be more of an objective list of the bare minimum required. We obviously expect more than this from you and we know many of you do. At the same time, we do realize life can get in the way sometimes. That said, the above requirements would not take up much time and as such should be considered very reasonable.

Thanks gentleman,
Brock


----------



## Brock

Also Jeff, could you place this new COC in the rulebook?


----------



## Canuck09

Off with their heads if they don't live up to these!



Brock said:


> Also Jeff, could you place this new COC in the rulebook?




Yes sir. I'll try to update this tonight. I also have an email saved of something else I'm supposed to update as well.


----------



## Fooladelfia

...................


----------



## Canuck09

Brock said:


> 2. GM's are required to have at least 25 players under contract (consisting of at least 3 goalies, 8 defenseman, and 14 forwards).




This question applies to the list in general, but this point specifically for now. When do these take effect? Do we need to hit these minimums before a certain date or for the start of next season?

I'm short goalies with only 2 so curious how urgently I need to sign a 3rd. There are several other teams in the same boat with all the positions.


----------



## Fooladelfia

...............


----------



## How Ya Drouin

Posting for the COC.

Done


----------



## MatthewFlames

flyershfnhl said:


> Sue me...I have only 2 goalies and busts.......I'm on the black list?




Have three and then you have even more busts


----------



## MatthewFlames

Canuck09 said:


> This question applies to the list in general, but this point specifically for now. When do these take effect? Do we need to hit these minimums before a certain date or for the start of next season?
> 
> I'm short goalies with only 2 so curious how urgently I need to sign a 3rd. There are several other teams in the same boat with all the positions.




Lets pick a date. I vote Trade Deadline Day and forever more.


----------



## Brock

Point #2 of the code of conduct will need to be reached by the trade deadline on March 5.

"2. GM's are required to have at least 25 players under contract (consisting of at least 3 goalies, 8 defenseman, and 14 forwards)."

This should be sufficient time for people to sign prospects, or make necessary trades.


----------



## CoyotesHFNHL

Sounds fair to me, thanks. I know I'm one of the worst in the league but I try to do what I can to stay involved and I intend there to be a point where I once again become as active as I was before.


----------



## Ohio Jones

CoyotesHFNHL said:


> Sounds fair to me, thanks. I know I'm one of the worst in the league but I try to do what I can to stay involved and I intend there to be a point where I once again become as active as I was before.




We look forward to that time too, Ryan - your contributions are missed. But perhaps a more active Agm in the interim...?


----------



## CoyotesHFNHL

Ohio Jones said:


> We look forward to that time too, Ryan - your contributions are missed. But perhaps a more active Agm in the interim...?




I'm trying to get him more involved. Biggest part is learning how to use the lines files. I'm going to try and sit down with him and hope he can get it figured out because it would be great to have him on that.


----------



## Dempsey

Kings have lots of extra farm players we'd trade for nothing prospects


----------



## Lord Stanley

Brock said:


> 2. GM's are required to have at least 25 players under contract (consisting of at least 3 goalies, 8 defenseman, and 14 forwards)




I see 4 teams in violation.... Not really any excuse given all positions have had players on waivers that could have been had for free. These players were even listed in many cases on Whatsapp and twitter.

Coyotes
Jets
Sabres
Bruins 

Can't say I'm surprised about 75% of these.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

I guess it would be one day late, but there are 3 forwards on waivers at the moment.


----------



## Canuck09

Lord Stanley said:


> I see 4 teams in violation.... Not really any excuse given all positions have had players on waivers that could have been had for free. These players were even listed in many cases on Whatsapp and twitter.
> 
> Coyotes
> Jets
> Sabres
> Bruins
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised about 75% of these.




There are contract offers in to the agents that have been approved for three of these four teams that should resolve the roster issues. Two of the four teams just created their violations with trades yesterday and I think they did a good job being on the ball correcting the issue proactively. The DoPP was just up way too late last night dealing with all the trades that came in (thanks for your efforts guys!) which pushed back my sim time a lot and I didn't feel like processing all the signings. If you feel like pointing a finger at who you feel are inactive members of the league feel free to point it at me in this case.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Any who seek to point fingers are more than welcome to step forward and take an active role in administering the league.


----------



## Lord Stanley

Ohio Jones said:


> Any who seek to point fingers are more than welcome to step forward and take an active role in administering the league.





Nobody is pointing fingers at the Admin, I've been there and done that as far as helping administer the league. Hell I might have even helped yesterday during the trade deadline. Now I'm just a GM participating, wishing to see 29 other fully participating GM's. By all accounts we are fairly close to having 30 active GM's. 

Not sure where people keep seeing fingers being pointed at the admin????


----------



## Dryden

Ya you tell 'em


----------



## Fooladelfia

---------------


----------



## CoyotesHFNHL

Lord Stanley said:


> I see 4 teams in violation.... Not really any excuse given all positions have had players on waivers that could have been had for free. These players were even listed in many cases on Whatsapp and twitter.
> 
> *Coyotes
> *
> Jets
> Sabres
> Bruins
> 
> *Can't say I'm surprised about 75% of these.*




Coyotes have been in compliance all along and when it looked like we might end up short a defenseman due to a deal (which ended up happening) we took initiative and signed two defensemen to ensure we'd be above it seeing as we were already comfortably above in forwards and goaltenders. Those offers which were submitted days before the trade deadline were subsequently processed by the league.

But thanks for coming out  




Lord Stanley said:


> Nobody is pointing fingers at the Admin, I've been there and done that as far as helping administer the league. Hell I might have even helped yesterday during the trade deadline. Now I'm just a GM participating, wishing to see 29 other fully participating GM's. By all accounts we are fairly close to having 30 active GM's.
> 
> Not sure where people keep seeing fingers being pointed at the admin????




He's suggesting the finger be pointed at him if anyone, not the 3/4 teams who had the proper players signed, just not in the sim yet. The finger pointing was at GM's like myself who if you inquired about the situation instead of just accusing people like myself for not doing the work to make sure our team was up to the league's Code of conduct. 

I for one am not going to point the finger at the admin team. They do an excellent job keeping things running and I appreciate everything they do for us. As long as they know I'm doing my job and following league standards I could give a flying **** what those in the league who want me out think.


----------



## Hossa

Canuck09 said:


> There are contract offers in to the agents that have been approved for three of these four teams that should resolve the roster issues. Two of the four teams just created their violations with trades yesterday and I think they did a good job being on the ball correcting the issue proactively. The DoPP was just up way too late last night dealing with all the trades that came in (thanks for your efforts guys!) which pushed back my sim time a lot and I didn't feel like processing all the signings. If you feel like pointing a finger at who you feel are inactive members of the league feel free to point it at me in this case.




Indeed, we took some time last night to sort out all the trades, and had a couple of complicated technicalities which pushed everything back. Not an overwhelming number of trades, but a few wrinkles and complications. So we put the SG in a tough spot where the simming, and the roster changes from the deadline deals, came in late. Sounds like some of the contract offers got lost in the shuffle, which is a good lesson that we should be cautious about jumping to conclusions and going after other GMs. 

I think Ryan's point is a good one. While people are free to express their opinions however they would like - with some limits of course, no freedoms are absolute in society or in the HFNHL - nobody appreciates other GMs calling them out in public. The negativity that has been floating around of late is getting tiresome, and for some time-consuming, and it would be great if everybody just took a step back and focussed on their own teams for a bit, which shouldn't be hard with the playoffs, draft and off-season coming up. And if you really have excess energy to burn on the HFNHL, may I suggest trying to figure out the mystery that is the sim. Any insights on that can would help all the GMs of the league, including the sanity of a few.


----------



## Vagrant

There are a lot of unseen actions in this league and it's best to not extend oneself to level a complaint against another GM without express knowledge that your complaint is legitimate. I agree, the vitriol is getting tiresome. This is all for fun guys. We'd be best served to remember that first and foremost.


----------



## Brock

Hossa said:


> I think Ryan's point is a good one. While people are free to express their opinions however they would like - with some limits of course, no freedoms are absolute in society or in the HFNHL - nobody appreciates other GMs calling them out in public. The negativity that has been floating around of late is getting tiresome, and for some time-consuming, and it would be great if everybody just took a step back and focussed on their own teams for a bit, which shouldn't be hard with the playoffs, draft and off-season coming up. And if you really have excess energy to burn on the HFNHL, may I suggest trying to figure out the mystery that is the sim. Any insights on that can would help all the GMs of the league, including the sanity of a few.




Hear, hear.

The reality is that we're all volunteers doing this because it's something we enjoy doing (the HFNHL). The public accusations get tiresome because it sucks the fun out of the league for some. If you've got a problem with the way someone is running their team (or for that matter the way the admin team runs things), send them/us an email and we can discuss it like adults.

Otherwise, let's just get back to the hockey and the inevitability of the Panthers repeating as Stanley Cup champions!


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

flyershfnhl said:


> So I sign Sami Aittokallio(R) to get my 3 goalies for nothing ?? I should have done like them &$$&* the rules...wow




Not sure what you mean by this, but there seems to be a common misconception amongst GM's that there is a disadvantage to signing a guy like Aittokallio to a pro contract, when the reality is there is absolutely no disadvantage.

The rules state that you sign a 21 year old to a 3 year deal, 22-23 year olds to 2 year deals, and 24 year olds to 1 year deals. As such, signing him now at 21 has no disadvantage in terms of "rookie years lost".

From a financial perspective, it costs $50,000 per year for a prospect on your prospect list after the first two years of being draft, so you are paying $50k per year for him anyway. Signing him to a 3 x $500k deal and having him in the minors at 10% is the same financial impact. Even at $65k per year in the minor, this is a nominal financial impact. 

I know a few other GM's have seen this as a disadvantage at first, but then realized that there is no big advantage for guys like this to sit on your prospect list once they considered the above. The only real disadvantage is for 18 or 19 year olds who have not made a huge impact, but are in the NHL. These are guys sometimes it's better to wait a year until they have a really good rating, because it's a 3 year deal whether they are 18, 19, 20 or 21, so there is some advantages in that situation, but for 90% of the prospects, that is not the case.


----------



## Fooladelfia

[----------------


----------



## Brock

flyershfnhl said:


> Yes nice explanation but still the rules are there for everybody. And what If I had trade to get a 3rd goalie? Yes we have to have fun with the league but still some rules to obey no? ...




And they are being obeyed...so I don't see what the issue is or why we're even talking about it? Jeff already mentioned that the teams had made moves to address their roster requirements, but that he had not processed them.


----------



## Fooladelfia

---------------


----------



## Chris1989

Sounds good. Just reading up on rules etc to make sure I don't get taken advantage of


----------



## Ohio Jones

Chris1989 said:


> Sounds good. Just reading up on rules etc to make sure I don't get taken advantage of




As noted, there’s a committee that reviews trades for compliance with league rules, and also for a degree of fairness. The latter aspect is much more a factor with new GMs to help protect you while you get used to the league, sim and GMs. So there’s a bit of a safety net there.


----------

